# Canning jar or regular jar?



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

I've got quite a few jars labelled "consumer mason" and a few with markings for the mL on them and I'm thinking that these were spagetti jars that my mother-in-law recycled. As we are emptying her house I took the canning jars and I didn't check to make sure they were actual "canning jars" and not just glass jars that she re-used.
Does anyone else have canning jars marked like these?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sure that someone here will correct me if I'm wrong; but I have always heard that if the glass is "sculpted" (embossed lettering/logo, etc.), that it is to be considered suitable for canning.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I have some of those. I have also had them break pretty easy. I treat them more like the old glass mayo jars. I can in those too, but I'm VERY careful about it.


----------



## catinhat (Aug 26, 2010)

If a canning ring will go on the threads with proper fit, I use them, but only for water bath canning, not pressure canning, with all the regular checks (smooth top surface, no chips or cracks, etc). So far that rule has worked fine for me.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

"Consumer mason" in Canada is the same as our Classico and similar jars. They are actually heavier than the current Jarden Group jars. Since none of the food manufactures have them made specifically for home canning and carry liability insurance to cover mishaps, they will only advise you their jars are not for that purpose. But if one wished, one can purchase them new by the pallet lot from the companies which produce such jars. Consider that every commercial glass jar into the 1980s was a screw thread and usually 63mm or 70mm. 63s were often the thinnest glass but Ball, Bernardin, and Kerr all made rings and flats without ever having actually made home canning jars in that size. 

Bottom line is that if any available ring and lid combination or cap fits a jar, it can be used for it's original purpose of storing canning foods. Heck, motor oil used to come in glass quart jars in the 1940s and I've several which have probably had probably 25-30 heat cycles and still going strong! 

Martin


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Ha! I'm sitting here laughing at the motor oil jars still at work. I had no idea it ever came in anything but a can. My hat's off to you, Martin!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

i have some old jars that i guess mayo came in.i used them for pickles.


----------

